# New to the Pigeon world!!!!



## boriqua056 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello 

I'm tryn to get into the hobby of pigeons. My uncle has several lofts on his property and thats how all this started with me... I have a couple questions on a design on want to do just somthing small to get me started for now as my property isnt very big....Just to start i was thinking of 48" in L and 20" in H diveded up into 3 seperate stations which would make each pen about 16" W and 20" h and 20" deep ... does this sound ok just to start off with?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

boriqua056 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm tryn to get into the hobby of pigeons. My uncle has several lofts on his property and thats how all this started with me... I have a couple questions on a design on want to do just somthing small to get me started for now as my property isnt very big....Just to start i was thinking of 48" in L and 20" in H diveded up into 3 seperate stations which would make each pen about 16" W and 20" h and 20" deep ... does this sound ok just to start off with?


they would be fine for a nest box.. but a pigeon could not live in that space and be healthy.. best to build something you can walk in and the birds can fly up to perches.


----------



## boriqua056 (Apr 1, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> they would be fine for a nest box.. but a pigeon could not live in that space and be healthy.. best to build something you can walk in and the birds can fly up to perches.


ok So what would you suggest for possibly 10 15 birds that i will actually let out and fly and have them come back looking at having homers for now.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

boriqua056 said:


> ok So what would you suggest for possibly 10 15 birds that i will actually let out and fly and have them come back looking at having homers for now.


a small loft.. like in this link below, you can modify it or customize it to what you like.. you may want different traps set up where it is not part of the aviary.. I do not like that about it ..because if you have some missing birds and you want to leave the trap open for them the next day.. then the birds in the loft can not use the aviary.. but it is not a big deal... I just like my aviary seperate...

http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## shadowoak (Mar 19, 2011)

i just got my birds a short time ago only a few months . i built the model with plans from scotts gun dog supply. or gun dog supply . you can buy it( plans ) from amazon search pigeon . they cost around 3.95 plus shipping 2.00 im not useing my birds for dog training ! but the loft was a good size to start with . the cost of material was around 225.00 to 250.00 easy to build if you go exactly to direction of the plands ,but that being said i started a new loft this week end about twice that size to add on to it . I will be able to walk into this one this one will be 10 feet long 6 ' high five wide with gable roof . i was told when i started that it would not take long till i wanted a larger loft . they were right i was wrong . good luck


----------

